# Poison Afghan, anyone?



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm in the middle of my next bloom ride...  Thanks for stopping by and feel free to make comments or suggestions.

Has anyone out there grown the strain Poison Afghan before?  It's a very sativa Poison Durban from Africa crossed with an Afghani Indica.  It's been 21 days since they started showing flowers (day 32 of 12/12) and this plant is really putting on the goo and the buds are looking like they are rolled in sugar already...  the trichs are going way out on the leaves...  nice!

Here are some pics of my Poison Afghan...  I'm growing organically with Subcool's Super Soil mix and I only feed them water most of the time and twice during flowering with Liquid Karma for humic/fulvic acids and molasses or sweet to feed the beneficial colonies to help keep the soil stay active.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 12, 2009)

nice man!


----------



## nobogart (Aug 12, 2009)

looking good!! what kind of light you feeding them?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi & Thanks for the props R999 & nobogart...

I'm using a 1K Quantum dimmable digital switchable ballast.  I run it at 1K with a Hortilux HPS most of the time but back it down to 75% (750w) or even 50% (500w) if the temps get up around 100º outside and humid.  I also have a 6 bulb, 4 ft. T5 fixture with 4 red and 2 blue lamps as a side fill too.  

Seeya!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 13, 2009)

how goes it DOS?
 nice an sparkly i see for the most part 
so wat kinda buzz does an afghan throw at ya vs other strains..?

i cant say ive ever smoked afghan strain an known it ever so i no idea.

its sounds like a very nice smoke tho. almost more of a stonier buzz, no?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> how goes it DOS?
> nice an sparkly i see for the most part
> so wat kinda buzz does an afghan throw at ya vs other strains..?
> 
> ...



HIya Zipster Flipster...

I hope all is well and you're not sweating it out too bad up yonder!   You've more than likely smoked some Afghani or Afghani cross weed many times as it's a much used building block for many classic Indica strains.  The Mazar plant I just grew is Afghani.  Kush weed strains are Afghani from the war-torn Kush mountain region of Afghanistan along the Pakistan border where Bin Laden was hiding in his cave.  Afghani weed is the classic short, bushy, Xmas tree looking plant that has a quick finish from adapting to the temperate mountain regions.  It often has a very hashy rich flavor and Afghanistan is one of the regions in the world known for hand rolled hash that goes back centuries or farther...   Afghani has a very heavy, sedated type of stone.  Great for meds, pain relief, bedtime...  When I smoke Afghani I'll often wake up on the couch with ashes all over my shirt and the joint on my lap or the floor and I'll barely make it to bed without stopping by the fridge for a snack but somehow I manage...

So...  you take the most classic of indicas and combine it with the sativa genetics of the Poison Durban to get a Poison Afghan.  It's a bit more lanky than a classic indica but still has pretty solid stems and a leaf to calyx ratio and bud structure more like an indica although I remember that Poison Durban produces very chunky hard buds for a sativa.  

Peace!


----------



## zipflip (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks DOS.
 i so wanna try sum durban poison myself. it so sounds liek sumthin i would fancy for sure...  it'd be great if grow season was longer here. i'd jump on the chance to grow sum durban outdoors too.


> HIya Zipster Flipster...
> 
> I hope all is well and you're not sweating it out too bad up yonder!


not really. I got AC LOL  but yeah she is pretty dang hot outside tho.
  humidity aint taht bad thank the lord for that.  i hate tehm 100 degree days taht are humid as heck


----------



## surreptitious (Aug 13, 2009)

that sh!t looks great!  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 12, 2009)

HI MP friends! :ciao:

Well I've FINALLY done it.  I've finally grown what I consider some ULTRA dank bud...   The genetics in this pheno are incredible and I can't wait to smoke some and try it out.  These pic's are at day 65 of 12/12 and the trichs are mostly cloudy with maybe a few % amber...  I'm going to give it another week and check them again but she'll probably be ready next weekend I'm guessing.  

Sorry it's been so long for me to get off my keester and take some half decent pics.  I've made a few half hearted attempts with the HPS on and the martian colors just didn't do the plants justice.  Some of these pics turned out pretty good...  I used a halogen lamp for a spotlight but I need to get some other type of light for better pics...   As you can see from the earlier photos this pheno laid on the trichs early and often...   and they keep coming on...  When I brush up against this stuff the more intense piney industrial odor comes out of this organic bud...  The purple started coming on a few weeks ago and the fall colors are amazing.  This isn't sold as a 'purple' strain so who knows...  maybe I've got some kind of deficiency but the one thing this plant is NOT deficient on is dankness...

Enjoy!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 12, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## DUTCH_MASTER (Sep 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI MP friends! :ciao:
> 
> Well I've FINALLY done it. I've finally grown what I consider some ULTRA dank bud... The genetics in this pheno are incredible and I can't wait to smoke some and try it out. These pic's are at day 65 of 12/12 and the trichs are mostly cloudy with maybe a few % amber... I'm going to give it another week and check them again but she'll probably be ready next weekend I'm guessing.
> 
> ...


Ol duurty, man that looks good.  Hopefully, I will be on that level with some on the job training.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 12, 2009)

that is stunning weed!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 12, 2009)

DUTCH_MASTER said:
			
		

> Ol duurty, man that looks good.  Hopefully, I will be on that level with some on the job training.



Thanks Dutch & 2Dog...

You know what?  A lot of it I'll hand props to the strain.  I started this in slightly amended FFOF soil and then I transplanted it to a new soil mix I'm now using (Subcool Supersoil) and I've got a WW that looks good right next to it but it's nowhere near as dank I'm doing the same exact thing.  imho, growing chops will get you ready for when the ONE comes along...   But it's just as much if not more of a matter of genetics and finding that special pheno within a strain.  I'm very impressed with the 3 strains I've grown that came from clones that a friend got from a friend who ordered the seeds from highgradeseeds.com...  A Canadian seedbank...   This Poison Afghan takes the cake though...  Ridiculous.

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 12, 2009)

yayaya we know its your magic green thumb...


----------



## DUTCH_MASTER (Sep 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Thanks Dutch & 2Dog...
> 
> You know what? A lot of it I'll hand props to the strain. I started this in slightly amended FFOF soil and then I transplanted it to a new soil mix I'm now using (Subcool Supersoil) and I've got a WW that looks good right next to it but it's nowhere near as dank I'm doing the same exact thing. imho, growing chops will get you ready for when the ONE comes along... But it's just as much if not more of a matter of genetics and finding that special pheno within a strain. I'm very impressed with the 3 strains I've grown that came from clones that a friend got from a friend who ordered the seeds from highgradeseeds.com... A Canadian seedbank... This Poison Afghan takes the cake though... Ridiculous.
> 
> Peace!


When did U transplant 2 the new soil?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2009)

dam dirty im droolin on my keyboard now  LOL


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Zipster! 



			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> yayaya we know its your magic green thumb...



Thanx again but my thumb started off pretty black when I first started playing with plants years ago.  There's really no *magic* to it other than this mighty magical herb...   I've said it before...   The first million hours of growing are a b****(female dog)...   After that it gets easier...  



			
				DUTCH_MASTER said:
			
		

> When did U transplant 2 the new soil?



At about 30 days into 12/12...   I don't like to transplant once they are flowering hard but Sub soil takes a month of cooking before it's ready for use and my garden schedule didn't line up quite right and I was buggin to give Subby's mix a whirl...   So...  I put it in the new soil at 30 days in a 10 gal container and have only fed it water with occasional waterings with Cal/Mg, BMO Super Plant Tonic (beneficial inoculant and organic stimulator), and some Botanicare Sweet for carbos.   This is my first round with PA but I also have a WW pheno I haven't grown before either and it had the same start, transplant and flowering time and it's at least a month away from finishing up cuz it's just starting to put on the trichs and get a 'finished' look to the calyxes but is flowering profusely and not really slowing down much yet...   As good as it's gone with the PA this first time around I really look forward to flowering some clones that I can give an easier ride along the way and tweak in a few canopy management techniques...  The 'lazy lollipop' technique worked pretty well to keep a canopy full of well developed medium sized buds.  If I'm really rigid and train them down to just 4 tips I'm much more likely to have problems with bud rot due to the bud density so this works out much better.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice, very very nice dirtyolsouth!!  did u take a clone of this or do you plan to reveg it?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 13, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> nice, very very nice dirtyolsouth!!  did u take a clone of this or do you plan to reveg it?



Hey bud...

I always take clones and keep them behind when I put plants into flowering.  TOO many I wish I would haves over the years cured me of that.  Re-veg is such a slow process and it's just easier if you stay on top of keeping some form of your flowering plants in veg mode whether it's a mommy or a 4" clone...   The beat goes on...

Peace!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello again!

Well it was time to take the knife to my Poison Afghan plant last night.  I harvested at 69 days of 12/12 with 30% amber trichs.  This plant finished up very nice and was very stable with no hermie issues OR bud rot... Yeah!  

SO here are some pics just before harvest...  I follow up with some trimmed and dried bud pics in a week or so...   I removed most of the buds from the main colas to inspect for bud rot but I still have some good sized bud tips drying...

If you didn't get enuf Poison Afghan bud porn...  One of the best and MAYBE the best bud pic is over in the submissions thread for Bud Pic of the Month... 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=543443#post543443

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 21, 2009)

mouth is watering...seems like my flowering plants are in a  rut. been looking the same for a while now. course this dang hot weather....


----------



## frankcos (Sep 21, 2009)

:holysheep: That is a pretty lady.good job man.speakin of bud porn,she could make a male plant suffer from premature pollination.lol


----------



## smithgrown (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow man i have to say  i knew that you knew your stuff but this stuff is beyond impressive!!!! hope you can coach my buds into this....lol


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 21, 2009)

soo nice! So you're pretty much lovin' life right now is what you're saying?  

BTW..a "dimable ballast"? what a nice little trick to have up your sleeve! 

I learn sumpin every day guys! THX


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 21, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> soo nice! So you're pretty much lovin' life right now is what you're saying?
> 
> BTW..a "dimable ballast"? what a nice little trick to have up your sleeve!
> 
> I learn sumpin every day guys! THX



Thanks everyone...   That's only one Lady Frankcos...   lollipopped and light LST on the mainstems with some lower bud sites encouraged as well...  I really do love the dimming feature on the Quantum.  It's really handy for dealing with the heat and humidity around here.  If temps start to get near 80º in my closet I'll dial it back to 750w and within a half hour the temps will be back down in the mid 70's and I can usually boost it back up to 1K once the cooling and ventilation has the upper hand on the temp momentum in there...  I also love my Speedster Motor Speed Controller for my 630cfm fan...   Between the Quantum and the Speedster on my ventilation it gives me very precise control over temps and the ability to adapt to different times of the year.  When night temps are in the 50's or lower outside I can run my exhaust fan at around 60% to maintain temps in the lower 70's...   I hope Canada starts sending some cold dry air my way soon...

Peace!


----------



## BBFan (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice and frosty DOS.

Great job on the photgraphy.  Really shows off her beauty.


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 21, 2009)

DUDE!  That stuff looks delicious . . . when are you harvesting?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 21, 2009)

ElJefe1971 said:
			
		

> DUDE!  That stuff looks delicious . . . when are you harvesting?



Hi BBfan...  Hola Eljefe...  thanks!  

Taking decent pics is so hard and these imho are still not the greatest compared to what I see with my eyes.  I'm not much of a photographer but this is such killer looking bud that I tried a bit more than my usual snap it and go...  I finally bought a $10 tripod and it's the best investment I've ever made in the photography dept...  It's helps me SO much...   I'd like to get a half decent natural light for taking pics eventually...

I gave it the chop last night...  now for a very LONG 5-6 days until it's dry enuf to properly smoke...   and a few more weeks to cure but I'll be smoking some as soon as it's slow dried enuf...   I'm not much of a fan of rushing things and I've got enuf budz from a Mazar plant I chopped a few weeks ago so I'll try to keep my mits off of most of it for a while...

Peace!


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice . . . what was the yield?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 22, 2009)

ElJefe1971 said:
			
		

> Nice . . . what was the yield?



I'll tally it up when it's dry in about a week...


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 22, 2009)

i have to say dirty, these are some of the most mouth watering plants i have seen on this forum. if i could not grow for any reason, out of all the people on here you would be my first pick.  unfreakin believable.  beautiful.  astonishing, ok i think you get the point.  you should post a new topic in harvesting and drying to give us light green thumbs an idea on your drying and curing technique. i know i can use the help in that catogory.  thanks for being a part of this forum.  you have helped more than youll ever know.

loola


----------



## sundancer245 (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW!!! is all i can say to that bud, damn thats some nice looking weed!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

Thanx Loola and Sundance...  I'll try to get some pics of my drying box before too long Loola.  It's pretty basic...  I use a large cardboard box with a cheap 4" booster fan mounted in the side of the box to pull air through from some 2" holes I have in several places low in the box.  I have a wire basket that fits in there that I put loose buds in and some poles to hang larger buds from too.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! I missed those last pics! EDIT


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 28, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> Wow! I missed those last pics!  F'n beautiful man!!!!



Thanks bud!

I just smoked the first properly dried bud and it's KILLER...   It's very tasty and smooth already so I really look forward to smoking it in a few weeks after curing.  I'm going to brown bag them for a few days to get them dryer cuz the stems won't snap yet and they were in my drying box for 6 days which is usually plenty for most strains.  

Peace!


----------

